# Marcel Coenen's Instructional DVD - Speed Up



## Uncle Remus (Feb 16, 2010)

Came out 30/12/09

Anyone got it?

Thoughts?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 16, 2010)

He's a pretty good player but while it's well packaged, includes the.pdf's and backing tracks I doubt there's enough new information there to make it a completely worthwhile purchase...


Then again, he's a nice guy and it's only 25 Euros. 

I'll probably get it 

Edit:

There's a bunch of his songs in PowerTab format on his website, as well as a few licks.....so ever-eager to expand my library I shall hit that next month after I finish paying for my Carvin!


----------



## AySay (Feb 16, 2010)

I love that guitar! Nice playing too, but the music is way too loud when he is talking...


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 16, 2010)

What is that guitar? Sharkfin inlay neck with what looks like a EBMM style headstock? Strange.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 16, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> What is that guitar? Sharkfin inlay neck with what looks like a EBMM style headstock? Strange.


 
It's his Signature Bo-el MC guitar.

Oh and thanks for the info Dave, do you do Shredreviews.com? Such a good website


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 16, 2010)

You like it? Awesome, thanks man


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 16, 2010)

AySay said:


> I love that guitar! Nice playing too, but the music is way too loud when he is talking...



I was thinking the same thing. Although, I suppose it was meant for Japanese audiences, judging by the subtitles, so the mixing there might not have been a primary concern.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 16, 2010)

This has been out a while, I had a copy in 08? Had to buy it directly from Marcel though. The real DVD doesn't have music over the speech.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 16, 2010)

Toshiro said:


> This has been out a while, I had a copy in 08? Had to buy it directly from Marcel though. The real DVD doesn't have music over the speech.


 
And was it much help?


----------



## Pauly (Feb 16, 2010)

It's no different to Speed Kills, Intense Rock or any of those instructional things. In terms of adding to a repertoire of exercise you want to work from yeah it's cool, but it's not like say, Guthrie's Creative Guitar books that go outside the norm a bit. Nothing wrong with it, but nothing you haven't seen already.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 17, 2010)

Uncle Remus said:


> And was it much help?



Dunno, I still suck at sweep picking for the most part.  Marcel has some cool melodic ideas though.


----------

